# Do you wanna study Indonesian Language for business, etc?



## stev (Apr 17, 2010)

Dear all readers,
I am a very nice guy who love to communicate with others and i am an interested people.
I am an expert in Indonesian Language. I live in sydney CBD. If you are interested in learning Indonesian Language, or you're trying to find translator or you wanna practice your speech. Dont forget to email me. Im ready for 1 on 1 conversation with you in Bahasa Indonesia.

Edited Post

Very Best Regards,
Steven


----------

